# Pesky Little Brass Screws and such



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

GREAT solution - THANKS for the posting ! I use the threaded awl, but these are well worth adding the tool collection.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great review. Thanks


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Great review, I want a set….....never too many tools.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I missed those and I go ther every saturday.
This time for sure!

thanks for posting this.
Bob


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

what a great idea


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

ARE GIMLETS ANY USE !!!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

MrWoody

Thanks for the info. Never knew there was such a thing. They would be nice to have when you need them.

God Bless 
tom


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Gimlets are nessary if you ever plan to use cut nails in any construction. Got mine at Garrett Wade.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

another tool to add to my wish list !


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob gets to go to Lee Valley every Saturday… :-( Well I suppose there has to be adequate compensation for living in the frozen North beside all the brisk air.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice review. I have missed that as well. I look through the Lee Valley site all the time and say I want that, I want that…...

I could not imagine going there every week and coming back without maxing my credit card out.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

MrWoody - thanks--I'm thinking if I continue to do boxes I need to get a set of these. It's frustrating when you strip screws like that.


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting… but how are these better than pre-drilling a pilot hole with my cordless drill? Other than they don't run out of batter juice??


----------

